# Eurotunnel - Cites Europe



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Given we are taking our pet dog for the first time into Europe we have inevitably decided to use the Eurotunnel. It will be our first time on the train as we have always enjoyed the ferry passage both ways.

We will be using a night train, and getting our heads down on arrival in France at Cites Europe with the intention of breakfast and stocking up when we wake up. I believe there is a Motorhome parking area within Cites Europe and if possible would appreciate any directions and also what supermarkets are there, as we have always shopped at Auchan. Final thought is there a diesel station and is it as cheap as Auchan?

Thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you'll find a lot of people who like Cite Europe parking, and others who don't! I don't, certainly for overnighting there. It's very close to the tunnel terminal buildings, and several people have been robbed there, despite the fact that there's a police station next door. The location is around 10-11 o'clock if you look at the circle around the building, approach from about 6 o'clock and follow clockwise, parking is on the left hand side. I'm told there is a new filling station on the opposite side, not sure whether it is accessible to motorhomes (the old one isn't). I would still head for the beach or yacht basin aire, and go shopping next day as you wish - i always use Auchan and fill up there as well. it's carrefour at Cite europe. I was at the beach air a couple of weeks ago, no problems at all & very quiet. 

Oh, and the beach aire will be much better for walking the dog in the morning!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Ian - the GPS for Cite de l'Europ are N50.93251, E1.81095.

There's a huge supermarket (can't remember whose) on the left just inside the main door of the mall.

I don't think there's diesel to be had at Cite but we usually pick up at the Auchan on the way to Calais - N50.94332, EE1.80888. they have autogas too.

There's also a dump there, to the left of the pumps (you'll probably not need it on the way out but it might be useful on the way back).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Beach aire first or yacht basin 2nd every time :wink2:


tony


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Stayed at Cite Europe twice in the last 4 months and never saw anyone that looked like an illegal immigrant and felt totally safe. There is a fuel station that not only sells diesel but it has a toilet dump area.

John


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

bognormike said:


> .......... Oh, and the beach aire will be much better for walking the dog in the morning!


But are there any rabbits there?

"Bramble"


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Stayed at Cite Europe twice in December and it was fine. Going out there were about a dozen other motorhomes there, coming back just two. A bit of noise from trucks parking in the next car park but it was probably quieter than being next to the ferry port.
Saw a small group of migrants walking past the aire one morning but that was all and they paid no attention to us.
Walk across the road and into the shopping centre and there is a big Carrefour supermarket plus lots of bars/restaurants which are open late.
There is a new fuel station on the other side of the complex which is accessible to motorhomes I understand, although I've not been there. Fuel and shopping at Auchan a couple of miles away or, if you are heading south, there is a big Auchan with fuel station and dump at Boulogne St-Martin, off the A16 at Junction 31.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Here's a couple of dash-cam videos showing the route leaving the Euro Shuttle to the Cite Europe stop-over and also the route from Cite Europe to the new Carrefour service station.

We use Cite Europe regularly and have done over several years and can honestly say we have never had any problems.

Carrefour is just a short walk across the road and in my opinion provides a better shopping environment than Auchan.

Arriving late in the evening we find Cite Europe is the best option for us.






A video showing the new service station at Carrefour that provides motorhome service point, fuel and LPG.






Have a great trip.

Andy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

as usual, there are those who hate Cite de Europe and think everyone is out to rob you, and there are others (me included) who have never had a worry there, or seen any sign of migrants.

for the tunnel, it's the easiest to get to and does the job, plus Carrefour and restaurants on site is a big bonus. for the ferry, the beach and yacht basin are closer. but if you have a bit more time - drive to the aire at Gravelines (about 20 mins)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

There is the new fuel station at Cite as previously mentioned.


50.93605 1.80663


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Crossing through the tunnel tomorrow afternoon (Wednesday) and will be heading to Gravelines for our first night.

If you're landing late and in the dark then a stop as close as possible if favourite, particularly if you aren't used to driving on the right.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Imbiber said:


> Here's a couple of dash-cam videos showing the route leaving the Euro Shuttle to the Cite Europe stop-over and also the route from Cite Europe to the new Carrefour service station.
> 
> We use Cite Europe regularly and have done over several years and can honestly say we have never had any problems.
> 
> ...


Can I assume fuel is expensive there as you seemed to have driven past


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

grandadbaza said:


> Can I assume fuel is expensive there as you seemed to have driven past


No not at all....in fact there is another 5 hours of dash cam footage that shows us continually loop Cite Europe in an attempt to use our entire fuel supplies so we can at last pull into the new filling station and partake in fuel that is actually .000000000002 cents cheaper than the next station down the road.

The saving we made allowed us to drive down to the Jungle and bestow a Refresher Chew upon the first Syrian we came across.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

fatbuddha said:


> as usual, there are those who hate Cite de Europe and think everyone is out to rob you, and there are others (me included) who have never had a worry there, or seen any sign of migrants.
> 
> for the tunnel, it's the easiest to get to and does the job, plus Carrefour and restaurants on site is a big bonus. for the ferry, the beach and yacht basin are closer. but if you have a bit more time - drive to the aire at Gravelines (about 20 mins)


Another for Gravelines. You have a couple of choices and good facilities at the police station too..

Nice little seaside town.

Al' ....


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Never had any problems in Cite Europe, wee bit noisy at times from other motorhomers but nothing too serious. 


The beach aire always seems a bit busy with everyone on top of each other


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We filled up on Saturday at the new Carrefour fuel station.It is open 24/24, credit card needed out of hours. It is very near to the Hotel Complex at Cite Europe and much easier to use than Auchan.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

What makes it easier to use than Auchan?

Malcolm


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> What makes it easier to use than Auchan?
> 
> Malcolm


For us it is easier than the drive through Coquelles. It takes at least 30 mins to get from the train , fill up and get back to the Autoroute. 
If you want to go shopping it is a different matter, but we always want to fill up and head South as soon as possible, and before it drops dark.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry, I thought you meant the service station facilities were somehow easier to use than Auchan. FWIW I always think Auchan is slightly cheaper, fuel and shop, and has a better selection than Carrefour, but each to their own. We always use the Yacht Harbour, so Auchan fuel is convenient

Malcolm.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are heading home tomorrow and aim to be at cite Europe on Saturday night.
I take it there are no major problems staying there over night at the moment?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We stayed at Cite Europe last night and it was very quiet and migrant free. Only four motorhomes there including us, so people are staying away,but with the police station so close we always find it a good place to stay the night if you have an early tunnel to catch.:grin2:


----------



## MickAm (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, the dash cam looks good, could you post some details of it please?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

WildThingsKev said:


> But are there any rabbits there?
> 
> "Bramble"


 Yes, there are rabbits there much to the delight of our dogs.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

MickAm said:


> Hi, the dash cam looks good, could you post some details of it please?


Hi Mick,

It's a Next Base 402G Professional > NextBase Link

Bought my on offer from Halfords and know that Costco had it on offer too.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## MickAm (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Andy, I'll have a look at these


----------

